# Dig Box?



## HdgetheHog (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey this might be a dumb question but i am new to everything. What is a dig box, and whats its purpose for the hedgie?? thank you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

A dig box is a box or pan where a hedgie can dig for goodies such as mealworms and crickets some use fleece strips others make a natural like dig box with fake plants and rocks


----------



## HdgetheHog (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay, i was seeing people bringing them up on her but couldnt find out exactly what they were for lol. thank you  Also one more quick question, for the fleece strips, how can i wash them with the bigger pieces i have in the cage, or do i have to throw out the strips when i want to clean the cage? thank you


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

You can get a mesh zipper top bag at places like Target, Walmart, etc for laundry delicates. It's basically a reusable fabric bag that the water and detergent can get through but the little stuff you want to wash stays inside. I'd try that.


----------



## HdgetheHog (Sep 21, 2011)

Perfect, that would definitely work for me, thank you!


----------



## nicole1389 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok I am a new hedgie owner and I also have a question about the dig box and fleece strips. About how long&wide should the strips be? I wont want my little one to choke or get wrapped up in it.


----------

